# Incredible Machine



## Alex (6/4/15)

Hey @jtgrey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/4/15)

Jong that is freaking awesome !!!! We do the same thing but we need to use 4 machines to do the same job . 1x siff machine, 1x sleeper exchanger , 1x tamping machine and our rail handling machine. Shit they got 1 machine doing everything !!!

Great find @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------

